# POA Ponies



## Tab (Jan 12, 2012)

This is an interesting breed. Any positive thoughts or experiences about the breed? Do you own any? Do you have pictures of any you have owned? Do you know of any message boards or good resources about the breed? I am personally not a big fan of Appy coloring but I have found that Appaloosas have some of the genuinely nicest temperaments out there.


----------



## Equuisize (Jan 12, 2012)

About 35 years ago, our first pony for the kids was a POA gelding who had been a breeding stallion till he was 13.

We bought him some months after gelding and he was a doll, so very good with the kids.

We had a 2nd POA, a smaller tri-colored dun mare with a reverse blanket from the time she was 6 months

till she was about 7.

We had her trained to ride and drive and she was also incredible with my sons and their small friends.

They outgrew, both of them quite quickly though, and because we were horsin' around in a urban area,

we did rehome them, happily, to people with smaller children.

I, also, am not an Appy person but loved these two guys so much...they had fabulous minds.


----------



## chandab (Jan 12, 2012)

The youth camp I worked at, gosh about 20 years ago, had a POA mare, she was the best little horse we had, perfect for any kid afraid of horses. She really took care of them.


----------



## BBH (Jan 12, 2012)

From abouot id 60's thru early 70's we raised POA's by crossing welch and poa to get the right size, back the tallest was 52 inches, then went to 54 inches and is now 56 inches with app characteristics. I had a POA gelding that lived to be 32 and was so good to have around kids. There is a Pony of the Americas web site that will give you alot of info on the breed........also breeders listings etc. They are great kid horses. They also have a division for breeding stock that do not have the app markings......just google and you should be able to find it. Alot of times you will see paint or solid ponies on CL or other web sites called a POA but they aren't Lelsie Boomhower a lawyer in Iowa started the breed by crossing a shetland mare and an app stud.......I believe he passed away a while back but he certainly started something with the POA breed.


----------



## wade3504 (Jan 12, 2012)

Years ago I had a friend who bought her daughter a POA. They had larger horses but her daughter had been thrown and ended up scared so once her daughter wanted to try to get back into riding she bought the pony. Her daughter got her confidence back on that pony and rode it everywhere.


----------



## Seashells (Jan 12, 2012)

Years back, a friend had "chico" a good little poa, loved trails, and always willing to please. I never forgot him, he was a cool horse.


----------



## Tab (Jan 13, 2012)

I like what I'm hearing and would love to hear more! Thank you so much for sharing! More please!


----------



## Marty (Jan 13, 2012)

I love that breed and so perfect for kids! I purchased two and adopted one years ago in Florida as they are very competitive there and so versatile. They were all well under 14 hands. I had them all trained for english and western pleasure classes, halter, showmanship, everything. As far as personalities, they are comparable to any other horse. My gelding was a bit of a stubborn goofball, the two mares were pretty darn nice. I did eventually sell the gelding to someone who taught him to drive.


----------



## Performancemini (Jan 13, 2012)

I wish wish wish I would learn how to post photos!!!!




We owned a POA for a number of years and only sold him because we got so involved in the minis that he was just sitting there basically. And he was too wonderful to not have a job and more attention. I too was not the biggest fan of appaloosa coloring at that time-mostly the mottling around the eyes and mouths on most. But- I went to see our "Johnny" because he sounded like the right pony for what was wanted and needed. Well-the gentleman just got the door to the stall slid part-way back and I saw this snow-white hind-end with the most beautiful coppery red spots all over and fell in love instantly (always said I was a "buns" girl! LOL!-'course, I said that to my Hubby!!!). Anyway-he was the most fantastic pony all the way around! What a personality and 'sense of humor'! My vet said there is nothing like a POA. I have like all of them I have met since. Like any breed; each has it's own individual personality-and there is always how it's been handled and trained-but- all around-Great Ponies! Usually are a "thinking pony" and pretty steady headed. Guess I'm as biased about them as I am the minis!


----------



## HGFarm (Jan 14, 2012)

YES!! LOVE THEM! I have had 3 mares and know others with POA's. They are wonderful.

I had my photos housed in village photos, which seems to be gone now... will see if I can figure out how to post here. The mare Skip I showed on an open circuit with someone else and their POA mare. We tied for year end Hi Point Halter for the year and I took Hi Point Western Pleasure and she took Reserve.


----------



## Fullmoon (Jan 14, 2012)

Have had a POA Pony mare for the last 11 years. She's the greatest! She has turned nearly all white and has a beautiful mane and tail. Looks like one of those "My little ponies". About 13.2 and built like a tank. I'm 5'2" and would much prefer to ride her than any bigger horse. Even looking at a 14 hand POA/Foxtrotter gelding right now.

I always say that she must have been a shoe person in her last life. When I go to the barn with anything other than my barn shoes on I always have to stop so she can sniff and look the shoes over. I keep saying that I'm going to get her a pair of red high heels to hang in the barn. She loves shoes!!


----------



## Lizzie (Jan 14, 2012)

My daughter rescued a POA a while back. Pretty little mare but had a club foot which nobody had taken care of. After many months and a ton of farrier work, she is now looking almost normal.

Sugar is wonderful with kids and adults, but a little food aggressive. She has now been placed into a new and loving home.

Lizzie


----------



## Equuisize (Jan 14, 2012)

Today's weird weather gave me some time to search out old photos.

This is Nachez circa 1977.






...and MiMe circa 1984






Both were registered POA's.

As you can see Scotty, at 11, outgrew Nachez pretty quickly, although he wasn't the

biggest POA we'd seen.

MiMe matured even smaller but was a great driving pony.


----------



## Tab (Jan 14, 2012)

Love the pics, Wow! And I'm glad to hear so many great things about this breed!



I never thought of myself being a POA or Appy person but you are all convincing me


----------



## HGFarm (Jan 16, 2012)

I competed at speed events for many years, and find that the smaller quicker horses can get in and out of tight turns and things quicker than a great big leggy horse. I have always prefered a horse- even for working cattle, that was about 14.2 hands. My favorite size is between about 13.2 and at most, 15 hands, though I've had many that were bigger. If I ever get another horse to ride, it will be another POA. I just love them.


----------



## targetsmom (Jan 16, 2012)

I owned a POA that I bought in 1969 as a yearling stallion and had gelded. He was solid color (gray) and at the time could not be registered as a POA but his sire and dam were registered. He was 13.2 hands at maturity, and a perfect size for me at 5' and about 100 pounds. I ponied him all over the place from the gelding I owned while Zip was still a stallion, with no trouble at all. Once gelded, he was easy to train to ride; the other gelding was the one that looked shocked when I saddled Zip for the first time! Hmmmm, he would be a perfect size and temperament for me now.


----------



## Tab (Jan 25, 2012)

I have enjoyed your stories and beautiful pictures about your beloved ponies very much. It helped me to decide on one for my family. I had been looking for a pony or small riding horse for most of last year. My boys are getting older and are outgrowing the minis to ride. I also had the desire to start riding again myself now that they are older.

I hoped to own a Haflinger and looked at several last year but all were much better in theory. I'm sure that there are many wonderful haflingers, but I certainly did not encounter the right one for us. We went to look at another Haffie recently, and while I was looking at the little Haffie the POA mare tucked her nose under my arm. Her charms worked on me because she is now in my barn!

She was born in IA, so she has essentially started out over 1,300 miles and in several different barns before she ended up in my own barn. I did have one obstacle, the poor man who has had to deal with my horsey ways for the past 8 years. Luckily I had saved some money for this purpose, her price was right, and she was close by so they delivered her.

Never say never because if you said Appy or POA I would say, ugh. No offense, but I want dark brown eyes, no spots, and no visible sclera. Just like Romeo on my avatar. Now I have exactly that, spots and sclera




Must be returning to my roots since the first horse I encountered in my babyhood was my mom's babysitter, a blue roan Appy broodmare.

Here's Missy, my POAC reg'd pony:


----------



## Equuisize (Jan 25, 2012)

Hello Missy!

What a lucky girl you are to have come to a new home where you will

be loved by little guys and 'da Mom.

She's a pretty girl, Tab, like the way she moves.

Sounds like she picked you so that bodes well for a happy relationship.


----------



## Tab (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks Nancy! I hope she is happy and healthy here. She will be loved, that is for sure


----------



## HGFarm (Jan 26, 2012)

I LIKE!!!! Sounds like she has personality and I took, like what I see.... I am sure she will settle in and will make you a wonderful pony! When you get tired of her, I know a nice desert vacation spot she can go to! LOL


----------



## Reble (Jan 26, 2012)

Congratulations, and yes my saying is exactly that never say never,

we never know what our Journey in life will bring into our lives.

Keep us updated on your new addition to your Journey.


----------



## Tab (Jan 27, 2012)

Thank you Laurie, I will keep that in mind




Thanks Mary! I will love to post updates occasionally!


----------

